# Rotisserie turkey, how to secure



## Rickm (Nov 11, 2018)

We have a deep frying rotisserie and was able to secure the bird without issues the first time but the second, not so much.   Was thinking of trying a meat net this time. Will that work?  The bird will be about 15#'s, lookalike a number 24 is the biggest????

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 11, 2018)

I kinda don’t understand this. A “rotisserie” is basically meat on a spit that rotates over (and sometimes in front of) a heat source. Deep frying involves submerging the meat in hot oil. How does a deep frying rotisserie work? Mind you, I’ve never rotisseried anything, and I really suck at deep frying, so I’m probably not your go to person!

Welcome to DC, RickM!


----------



## Rickm (Nov 11, 2018)

The instead of rotating over heat, the meat is half submerged in a deep fryer at any given time as it rotates.  It uses a lot less oil.  You can do a search for a  Waring Pro Turkey Deep Fryer


----------



## caseydog (Nov 11, 2018)

I looked it up, and watched the video on the Waring website. I've never seen anything like it. 

I rotisserie cook on my charcoal grill all the time, and always just tie my birds with butcher's twine. It takes a lot of tying for a turkey. Have you looked at the video at the Waring site? They show how they tie a turkey with butcher's twine. 

I have bought roasts with meat netting, but have never netted any meat at home. You will still have to make sure the net is very tight all over the bird. 

I would tend to stick with twine, and just make sure to use a lot of it, and tie it tight.

That's all I got. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 12, 2018)

Rickm said:


> The instead of rotating over heat, the meat is half submerged in a deep fryer at any given time as it rotates.  It uses a lot less oil.  You can do a search for a  Waring Pro Turkey Deep Fryer


Of course, I _could_ do a search, but I’m a very lazy person (others on the site will back me up on that), and you posting a link would be so much easier. For me, anyway!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm guessing it rotates horizontally through a bath of hot oil.

Lol, my first thought would be that otherwise, vertically, it would have to be a huge, gyroscopic thing.

Nonetheless, try some chickenwire. You can make it as tight as needed.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 12, 2018)

Here is a link to the _Waring_ video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqvNoelvoDI

CD


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 12, 2018)

Be careful with regular rotisseries.  Mine has a 12 lb limit.  Hardly enough for a turkey.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 13, 2018)

I use a charcoal rotisserie a lot, I use wire bought from my hardware store. About 1mm thick.

Russ


----------

